# internship



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

I am lookinfor any jocks out there who might have a contact to a cabinet or furniture making shop, somewhere in Nova Scotia preferably somewhere near Halifax. I am interested in an internship, if anyone would be willing for a short time in Jan, or Feb. or perhaps both, in a high quality, if possible custom, self producing/designing shop.

If anybody has info or perhaps some contact info I would be very thankful!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Nicholas,

It is obviously too late to help, but I am curious…did you find an apprenticeship? If you are still looking I would contact community colleges in NS to see if they can help.


----------

